# Orijen 6 Fish - ok for puppies?



## sophiebonita (Aug 23, 2012)

I know Orijen has a puppy formula but I'm interested to try the fish-based one. 

It's AAFCO for 'All Life Stages'. 

Has anyone used this w a puppy, or WOULD use w a puppy of 5 mos?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

My sister fed her Westie pup on this right from the start (9 weeks)... It certainly didn't hurt her. I don't believe in puppy food anyway


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

The protein is really high, so if you have a large breed dog, some say the protein should be lower (around 28%) for the first year to avoid too rapid growth (stresses the joints).


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Georgiapeach said:


> The protein is really high, so if you have a large breed dog, some say the protein should be lower (around 28%) for the first year to avoid too rapid growth (stresses the joints).


That would actually be a myth. There have been several studies (one linked on the Orijen page using Great Danes) that kill that myth. High protein does not affect the growth of puppies (Low protein does, however)

http://files.championpetfoods.com/ORIJEN_White_Paper.pdf
http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/Myths_of_High_Protein.pdf


----------

